# Can the loader keyboard layout be configured?



## schweikh (Mar 15, 2022)

It's easy to configure the console keyboard layout, e.g. for German with `keymap="de.kbd"` in `/etc/rc.conf`.

However, when I escape to the loader prompt during boot, I'm faced with a US layout. Typing pathnames and such becomes painful.
Is there some magic to change the keyboard layout at the loader prompt short of hacking getc() in `src/stand/i386/common/cons.c`?

If not, can I place some code or variable assignment in the EFI system partition (ESP) that does this?


----------



## tingo (Mar 16, 2022)

To the best of my knowledge: no.


----------

